# New Liberal inanity.  Vick is excused from killing dogs, because dogs are racist!



## teapartysamurai (Dec 31, 2010)

No! I'm not making that up!



> Someone finally -- finally! -- has drawn the obvious correlation between NFL quarterback Michael Vick's killing of animals in an illegal dog-fighting ring and the monstrous injustices committed against blacks during slavery and the civil rights movement.​
> 
> What's hardly surprising is who's making the connection -- Princeton professor Melissa Harris-Perry, MSNBC's go-to gal for all things racial, appearing last night on "The Rachel Maddow Show" with guest host Bill Wolff to discuss President Obama praising the Philadelphia Eagles for giving Vick a second chance after serving time in prison and Tucker Carlson saying on Fox News that Vick should have been executed


 
You can read the whole inane excuse, but here is the money quote on this excuse:




> But remember that in this country one of the ways that black people were enslaved, one of the ways that segregation and other civil rights violations were allowed is that black people were equated to animals. They were called apes or chattel or beasts of burden. *And remember also that during the civil rights movement and even during slavery, dogs were often used directly against black people. *And so there is a weird kind of interconnection and anxiety when you start talking about, simultaneously, issues about race, and often when you're talking about black athletes and in this case also a black president, and then animal rights. And so there's a lot of emotions that, and old historical stuff, that comes up.​



Read it all here! Maddow Guest Harris-Perry: Michael Vick's Abuse of Dogs Payback for Bull Connor, Slavery | NewsBusters.org​

So, you see, the dogs aren't the helpless victims of Vick. Noooooooooooooooooooo, Vick was the helpess victim OF THE DOGS! Yeah, that's it!!! 

A liberal will go to any length or depth to rationalize an excuse when it suits them politically.

Forgive me, if I'm wrong, but I don't think dogs are racist. I haven't seen Obama's dog trying to attack his family lately.

But, apparently Vick has this "race memory" of dogs being used against slaves, so he just naturally has to fight dogs to the death and hang them slowly to death. That poor wittle victim! Boo freaking hoo, I just want to cry for poor wittle Vick!

Yep! That's it! You heard it here first! 

All you blacks out there can relax. Vick is killing the dogs that might go for your throat, the racist brutes!

Obama better look out for this one!







​ 


​


----------



## Sallow (Dec 31, 2010)

What part of that is wrong?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9kT1yO4MGg[/ame]


----------



## teapartysamurai (Dec 31, 2010)

Sallow said:


> What part of that is wrong?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9kT1yO4MGg


 
That there are black people all over this country INCLUDUING BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA that are happy, loving dog owners and feel no need to sadistically fight or kill dogs, that's what!

You know my ancestors were persecuted by the Catholics in Ireland, and I'm sure they used dogs on US.  

For some reason, I don't feel any need to kill my dogs.  I have four!  And the worst I've ever done to them is give them off-brand milk bones.  

Only an idiot is going to excuse animal abuse as some form of "black reparation."  

Figures you would go along with it.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)

That's just stupid.

Or is a Jew excused if they kill a German?


----------



## MaggieMae (Dec 31, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> No! I'm not making that up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One person's bizzare opinion doesn't speak for the entire "liberal" body, you ignorant fuck.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2010)

Interesting defense...

Vick killed the dogs in retalliation for their Civil Rights abuses


----------



## Sallow (Dec 31, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > What part of that is wrong?
> ...



You're the one that made this an issue. Up to you to point out..factually...where the points made in what you quote are incorrect.

Anyone who follows my posts knows how much I love dogs..and canines in general.

Vick served his time.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 31, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> That's just stupid.
> 
> Or is a Jew excused if they kill a German?



Vick wasn't excused.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)

Sallow said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > That's just stupid.
> ...



You are correct.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 31, 2010)

Sallow 2.......TPS 0


----------



## chanel (Dec 31, 2010)

Unfortunately I am not surprised. There are people on the left that excuse black on black crime for the same reasons. Because they were treated like animals during slavery, we should expect them to behave like animals today. They need a couple hundred more years to fully evolve. Until then, we need to treat them like pets or something.

So sad and hateful.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 31, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> edit: typical teepeesamaroid bs
> 
> ​


It sounds as if he is being excused because he is black (by this one dimwit)...which is ridiculous...but no where does it state dogs are racist.

Are you really this much of an idiot in real life?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Dec 31, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > No! I'm not making that up!
> ...


 
Oh YEAH!  

We haven't have ANY OTHER LIBERAL excuse any other black person BASED SOLELY ON THE EXCUSE OF RACISM.

Can you idiots say Barack Obama???????

FOR THE LAST TWO FREAKING YEARS, the only two excuses you idiots have had is either racism, or it was really Bush's fault.

And you claim her excuse making is just one bizzarre opinion??????

What have you idiots been saying about the Tea Party for the last two years?????????

Nice try!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Dec 31, 2010)

Sallow said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 

Oh get this!  I made up this issue?

If facts are what you are interested in, please show us how the Civil Rights era excuse Vick's behavior?

Because that's the intent of the quote in the op.  

Nice try!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 31, 2010)

Vick shouldn't be walking among the living. He's worthless human garbage no matter what your politics are.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Dec 31, 2010)

Ravi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > edit: typical teepeesamaroid bs
> ...


 

They are excusing Vick's behavior based on some "memory" of dogs being used against blacks.  That would make them racist dogs.

Sorry, but it's pretty easy to conclude from the op.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > No! I'm not making that up!
> ...



What the OP is too stupid to realize is that by trying to paint a whole group of people with the actions by one individual is as stupid as what the black woman she cites is doing.

Which is the kind of irony that keeps us coming back to USMB.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm waiting for the OP to actually back up her claim that Professor Harris-Perry stated that 'dogs are racist'. 

TPS, your comprehension skills need work.... and that's putting it politely.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 1, 2011)

Dog fighting is not particularly a black thing in the first place.  It's about machismo, not race.


----------



## Poli_Sigh (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh please!  The minute that jackass went back out on the football field and a bunch of other horse's asses stood and applauded all was forgiven.  This is a nation that has had to swallow so much of its own _cum_, we no longer gag.

But that's what happens when you keep moving the line in the sand.  Hell, Joe Biden referred to Dick Cheney as an OK guy.  Sound a little Mayberry to you?  Me too?  We live in a nation ruled by hypocrisy.  Don't suggest anyone hold his/her breath waiting to hear someone publicly shout about the emperor having no clothes or that Michael Vice wouldn't qualify as a slime trail.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Jan 1, 2011)

The good news in all of this Vick-hate ...

*Philadelphia Eagles Quarterback Michael Vick Has the NFLs Best Selling Jersey; Oh, and He Ranks Third and Ninth Also*

*Philadelphia Eagles quarterback Michael Vick has the best selling jersey in the National Football League* over the last four weeks. His replica green jersey ranks ahead of New York Jets quarterback Mark Sanchezs replica green jersey. *Vicks youth replica white jersey ranks third in the NFL. And his black jersey ranks ninth.* This is incredible for a quarterback who was in prison two years ago and wasnt even supposed to start this season. 
Philadelphia Eagles Quarterback Michael Vick Has the NFL?s Best Selling Jersey; Oh, and He Ranks Third and Ninth Also | Yardbarker.com

*Vick to Start Pro Bowl*

Michael Vick was named the NFCs starting Pro Bowl QB. The honor comes as no surprise despite Vick missing three games due to injury. He has posted an NFC-best 103.6 passing rating while leading the Eagles to a 9-1 record in games he started. He also has rushed for 613 yards -- by far tops amongst QBs
Vick to Start Pro Bowl | NBC Philadelphia

The "Vick effect" has been benificial to DOGS and SOCIETY.

It doesn't matter one damn iota what Vick-haters think or believe.

His story is beyond sports and has become one of America's greatest stories of REDEMPTION .. a word Vick-haters are completely unfamiliar with.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 1, 2011)

how christain of people to see NO forgiveness for this guy whos paid his debt to society for his evil deeds.

Yet Scooter Libby is a hero to them.

He outed our CIA agent and no doubt got PEOPLE killed.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Jan 1, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> how christain of people to see NO forgiveness for this guy whos paid his debt to society for his evil deeds.
> 
> Yet Scooter Libby is a hero to them.
> 
> He outed our CIA agent and no doubt got PEOPLE killed.



Bush mass-murdered countless innocent people .. FOR PROFIT .. while managing to get tens of thousands of American soldiers killed or maimed along the way .. but HE is redeemable?


----------



## daveman (Jan 1, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> how christain of people to see NO forgiveness for this guy whos paid his debt to society for his evil deeds.
> 
> Yet Scooter Libby is a hero to them.
> 
> He outed our CIA agent and no doubt got PEOPLE killed.


May I assume you support the prosecution of Julian Assange for revealing classified and putting people in danger, or are you just going to go with your usual hypocrisy?

BTW:  Libby didn't out anyone.  That was Armitage.  Libby was convicted of obstructing justice and lying under oath.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 1, 2011)

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > how christain of people to see NO forgiveness for this guy whos paid his debt to society for his evil deeds.
> ...



Assaguge is not an american you fucking idiot.

Scooter is.

He was working for the American people and Fucked this country for the sake of his party.

Now how about Vick?

Scooter served no time for his crimes biut Vick did.

Why do you love Scooter and hate Vick?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 1, 2011)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > how christain of people to see NO forgiveness for this guy whos paid his debt to society for his evil deeds.
> ...



The people who think that way have NO love of this country.


----------



## daveman (Jan 1, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


So you're sticking with the hypocrisy.  Figured as much.

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I don't hate Vick.  I agree he's done his time and is free to work for whomever will hire him.  

It makes a funny sound when leftist memes and reality collide.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 1, 2011)

Dave why did Libby get a pass from you and the Rs on here?

Why are all the Rs saying Vick should not be allowed to now live a normal life after he paid his debt to society?

You want to try and divert to the wiki thing to avoid this question huh?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 1, 2011)

I find it fascinating how Truthdon'tmatter ignores each and every topic and wanders off on her own narrow minded tangent in an attempt to make every thread a whine about the GOP. How moronic.


----------



## The T (Jan 1, 2011)

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


 
As long as whatever they latch on to supports thier lives in their alternate universe(s). Reality scares the Hell outta them.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 1, 2011)

I wonder what this daft professor would have come up with if Vick had been busted for cockfighting?


----------



## daveman (Jan 1, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Dave why did Libby get a pass from you and the Rs on here?
> 
> Why are all the Rs saying Vick should not be allowed to now live a normal life after he paid his debt to society?
> 
> You want to try and divert to the wiki thing to avoid this question huh?


Obviously, as I've just shown, "all the Rs" are NOT saying Vick should not be allowed to now live a normal life after he paid his debt to society.

I feel no obligation to defend opinions I do not hold.


----------



## daveman (Jan 1, 2011)

The T said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## daveman (Jan 1, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> I wonder what this daft professor would have come up with if Vick had been busted for cockfighting?



The gun is good. The penis is evil. The penis shoots seeds, and makes new life to poison the Earth with a plague of men, as once it was, but the gun shoots death, and purifies the Earth of the filth of brutals. Go forth . . . and kill!

-- Zardoz


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 1, 2011)

Why  was Valerie plame outed?

Who had what to gain?


What was the purpose of the more current leaks?


The Libby leak case was for political gain of ONE party at the expense of this countrys safety.


The current leaks were a whistle blower case designed to out the extremely poor security of these docs along with percieved government wrongdoing.


To pretend these cases are equal shows just how hypocrical your postion is.


----------



## daveman (Jan 1, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Why  was Valerie plame outed?
> 
> Who had what to gain?
> 
> ...


You're right -- these cases are not equal.

Plame's outing damaged no one, did not harm national security, and had no chance of getting anyone killed.

Assange's actions have put intelligence sources at risk, and will make future sources hesitant to work with US intelligence agencies.


----------



## ba1614 (Jan 1, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Dave why did Libby get a pass from you and the Rs on here?
> 
> Why are all the Rs saying Vick should not be allowed to now live a normal life after he paid his debt to society?
> 
> You want to try and divert to the wiki thing to avoid this question huh?




For the record, he hasn't yet paid his debt. He has a couple years of probation remaining.

 As a dog lover I really don't give a fuck about Vick,(other than he was a steal for me in round 18 of my fantasy draft this year). He's just another thug in a very long line that hit the lottery of having some football skill. A thug is a thug whether he lives on the street dealing crack, fighting dogs, or playing football at the highest levels. There's been a lot worse stuff than this overlooked in the National Felon League.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2011)

The bozo making the accusation on Maddow is no more representative of liberalism than you are of conservatism, Sammy.

Let's move on.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 1, 2011)

Sallow said:


> What part of that is wrong?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9kT1yO4MGg




s0n...........you're a fcukking mental case!!!


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Jan 1, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



No love for this country, no love for humanity, no love for the troops.

But they now claim dog-love..

.. go figure


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 1, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Interesting defense...
> 
> Vick killed the dogs in retalliation for their Civil Rights abuses




only interesting to somebody with a liberal ideology. This is profoundly absurd..........but not to the k00ks.
Ive learned since college 30 years ago that you should nvever be surprised at anything that comes out of the mouth of a liberal. Since an objective truth for them is non-existent, the anything goes dynamic is presented as some kind of intellectual virtue.

Funny though when you look out at the landscape of America, which states are flat broke??

All the lefty states............

Surprising perhaps............but not to me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2011)

This is no more representative of liberalism than skookerasbil's of conservatism.

Kooks are kooks: the professor, Samurai, skookerasbil.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 1, 2011)

Sallow said:


> What part of that is wrong?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9kT1yO4MGg



ok, so per your link and the excuse given.

Black people should be afraid of all dogs, and therefore not own any.
They should be afraid of water, and therefore can't bath or be firemen
And they should fear all cops and can't be policemen.

The excuse is fucking ignorant and you should feel insulted, b/c they think your dumb enough to buy into this bullshit.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 1, 2011)

This idiocy just illustrates how much the left will contort themselves to agree with Obama.  

Even the wacko moonbats at PETA agree with Obama

President Obama Praises Michael Vick; PETA Agrees|Yes, But, However!

Perhaps PETA should now stand for Progressives Endorsing the Torture of Animals


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> This idiocy just illustrates how much the left will contort themselves to agree with Obama.
> 
> Even the wacko moonbats at PETA agree with Obama
> 
> ...



You have just put yourself in with the loons you condemn.  Everyone here who believes that the professor is a fine example of the left are just as loony as the professor.  A pox on both houses for this horsecrap.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 1, 2011)

lol, a thread about dog fighting gets moved to the 'Hobbies' forum.  Someone has a sense of humor.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 3, 2011)

Vick was not excused from his crime.  He did prison time.  I do not think he should be allowed to play in the NFL.  I'm a liberal.  I love all animals.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 3, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> That's just stupid.
> 
> Or is a Jew excused if they kill a German?



yes, if it is a german jew committing suicide.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 3, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Vick was not excused from his crime.  He did prison time.  I do not think he should be allowed to play in the NFL.  I'm a liberal. * I love all animals*.


Including Michael Vick?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 3, 2011)

Vick did his time.  He appears and acts truly remorseful.  He is a MVP candidate only two years out of Leavenworth.  He has earned all good and bad for him the last six years.  What made me willing to accpet myself that he should have that second chance was an interview a couple of months ago, when he said he knew he would not get to own a dog and that it was _his fault _(not the judge's) that such a probation stipulation hurt his daughters who want a dog to love.

The OP is fail from the go, but the examination of punishment, rehabilitation, and second opportunity are certainly relevant to any discussion about Vick.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Feb 26, 2011)

Michael Vick didn't just have dog fights. He hung them, shot them, electrocuted them, tortured them and so on-this is not an exaggeration-he's admitted to all of this. That's just disgusting. I'm no PETA member or anything-but I don't understand how anybody could do that to a dog.

Yes he did his time, and yes I do think he should be able to play in the NFL again-if he was a carpenter, he'd go back to being a carpenter. With that said he's still a total scumbag-and I don't buy into that "he's a new person" crap. He did this over a period of what 5-6 years? He didn't just have 1 dog fight at this house, and stop. If he was never arrested-he'd still be doing all those unacceptable things. He changed because he got caught-not because he's a better person now.

I can't stand the love affair of him, when the Eagles are on tv now, I don't bother watching the pre-game, it's just a love fest for this criminal/asshole.

And for the record he's the most overrated quarterback out there. Sure he can scramble, and his arm is much better than before (not that he was a particular good passer before)-but the game doesn't show up in the clutch. I'd take 5-6 other QBs in the league going into next year over him easily.


----------



## jdk1970 (Mar 8, 2011)

I watched the clip, and yes, what she said (from the short clip that was there) was over-analytical pseudo-intellectual BS. So?... you somehow put her comments on every person who identifies themselves as a liberal? She doesn't speak for everyone on the left anymore than George Bush spoke for every person on the right.

On a side note, Vick did his time... and deserves a chance to redeem himself. So far, it seems he's doing so.


----------

